# WANTED: Pheasant or Goose/Duck Stew Recipe



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking for a good recipe to make Pheasant or Goose/Duck stew. If you have one or have seen one, point me in the right direction!


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Wood duck sauce piquante lagniappe

Works well with combination of other duck like mallard/greys/blacks also.

4-5 breasts with skin attached 2-packages baby carrots 
3-onions 2lbs small red potatoes
2 bell peppers 1 box mushrooms
1 bunch green onion 1-can tomato sauce
4 stalks of celery
3-fingers fresh garlic(bug repellant)
salt/black/red pepper to taste

Brown duck in large iron skillet with lid using 3 tbs of oil or butter and seasoningsadd veggies .Coo under low fire add potatoes/carrots and mushrooms. Do not stir. add up to 1 can of tomato sauce and add small amt of hot water. Continue to cook under low fire . Serve with rice cooked separately . Good withgarlic french bread and a favorite drink and friends.
Beaucoup Bon


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what I do with both venison or goose/duck...

Cut into cubes
brown in a fry pan
put in crockpot
cover with beef broth...set on low 6-8 hours.The beef broth will take out the wild taste.
Cut carrots,potatoes etc and cook on stove top.
when almost done add to crockpot
add 1 can golden Mushroom soup...not Cream of Mushroom
1 can mushrooms
1 packet Stew Seasoning

You might have to add more broth

Pour liguid from crockpot into saucepan and thicken with cornstarch if necessary.The stew seasoning with have thickening in it but probably not enough to get it to the right consistency.When thick enough...pour back into crockpot.

Serve with hot bisquits.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

We make our pheasant in a crock pot. We thaw the pheasant, removing as much water as possible and throw it in a crock pot with potatoes, carrots, onions and a can (usually a family size can) of cream of chicken soup. Throw in some seasonings (lawry's and garlic) and it turns out pretty good. It is maybe a bit thin to be called stew but it is very good.


----------

